
iOS Hat – Turn Photoshop Layers to Objective-C - joell
http://ioshat.madebysource.com
======
Greenisus
This is certainly very impressive, but I don't think I'd ever actually use it.
Two things that I didn't really like:

1\. Tons of generated code in -drawRect:

2\. When the UIButton was created with the background image, it looked to me
like the image was actually the size of the button. It's much more efficient
and flexible to make a small stretchable button background.

That said, very cool! I wish there were a trial version I could at least try
out.

------
ianstallings
A good idea if you want to integrate your platform into an existing business
workflow that uses PS, such as with a publisher. My team considered this on an
enterprise mobile platform. We actually had parsers for InDesign and PS files
that sliced the image assets and an XML-based UI language to translate what we
could. This would be much much simpler and more straight forward.

Do you have plans to support other mobile platforms?

------
supercoder
This looks like a great replacement for PaintCode, as I was always just
wanting to take stuff from Photoshop and put it in there anyway.

~~~
stevenp
PaintCode 2 supports direct import of PSDs and adds a ton of additional
features as well, like the ability to use variables and expressions to drive
attributes of shapes.

------
chadscira
Pretty cool.

I decided to port your constraints helper to the web today.

[http://constraints.icodeforlove.com/](http://constraints.icodeforlove.com/)

------
ksylvest
Why not use interface builder?

~~~
supercoder
Because Interface Builder does none of this, especially converting shapes /
vectors into drawing code.

This only adds to the tools, not replaces.

------
keehun
So, is this what Sketch 3 is doing but inside Photoshop?

~~~
jlmendezbonini
I don't think you can generate objective-c code from Sketch 3. Maybe you were
thinking of Paint Code
[http://www.paintcodeapp.com](http://www.paintcodeapp.com) ?

